# swap slice error



## Beeblebrox (Dec 10, 2010)

Can someone please tell me what this means?

```
GEOM_PART: Partition 'ada0s5' not suitable for kernel dumps (wrong type?)
No suitable dump device was found.
```
slice is logical, inside extended partn. fstab entry for swap is:

```
# Device		Mountpoint	FStype	Options	Dump Pass
/dev/label/swpsrv0	none		swap	sw	0	0
```
a similar message (swap fail - kernel panic) is displayed at shutdown as well.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2010)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me what this means?
> 
> ```
> GEOM_PART: Partition 'ada0s5' not suitable for kernel dumps (wrong type?)
> ...



You need to designate a swap partition, not a complete slice.

Read dumpon(8).


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 10, 2010)

My mistake w/ semantics.  ada0s5 is a partition (albeit a logical one). swpsrv0 is the label for ada0s5

```
$ swapctl -l
Device:       512-blocks       Used:
/dev/label/swpsrv0    4194280    0
/dev/md0          131072         0
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2010)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> My mistake w/ semantics.  ada0s5 is a partition (albeit a logical one).



No, that's a slice.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.IS...k-organization.html#BASICS-CONCEPT-DISK-MODEL


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 10, 2010)

OK, thanks I got the problem.  There should be ada0s2b just like there is ada0s1a under the setup shown below. But I think there are "special problems" or "impossible" protests if I try to create a slice inside a dos "logical partition", right?  So should I take the 2 G slice out of the extended section? Do you have any suggestions?

```
# gpart show
=>       63  625142385  ada0  MBR  (298G)
         63    4096449     1  freebsd  [active]  (2.0G)
    4096512        126        - free -  (63K)
    4096638  620783667     2  !5  (296G)
  624880305     262143     3  !131  (128M)

=>        0  620783667  ada0s2  EBR  (296G)
          0    4194351       1  !130  (2.0G)  ==> THIS IS SWAP
    4194351   83886075   66578  !131  (40G)
   88080426   83886075  1398103  !131  (40G)
  171966501   83886075  2729628  !131  (40G)
  255852576   83886075  4061153  !131  (40G)
  339738651   83886075  5392678  !131  (40G)
  423624726   83886075  6724203  !131  (40G)
  507510801   83886075  8055728  !131  (40G)
  591396876   29386791  9387253  !131  (14G)

------------------------------------------------
# disklabel ada0s1
8 partitions:
       size   offset    fstype   [fsize bsize bps/cpg]
  a:  4096449        0    4.2BSD        0     0     0 
  c:  4096449        0    unused        0     0    # "raw" part
# disklabel ada0s2
disklabel: ada0s2: no valid label found
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2010)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> But I think there are "special problems" or "impossible" protests if I try to create a slice inside a dos "logical partition", right?


That shouldn't be a problem. The only 'problem' with that setup is that you can't install FreeBSD on an MS-DOS/BIOS extended/logical 'partition'. You can use them once FreeBSD is booted though. The extended DOS/BIOS partitions will show up as slice 5 and higher.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jan 15, 2011)

*Unable to correct the error*

This should be simple, but I'm just not getting there.  What I have now for the slice structure is:
`# disklabel -A /dev/ada0s5`

```
# /dev/ada0s5:
type: unknown
disk: amnesiac
label: 
flags:
bytes/sector: 512
sectors/track: 63
tracks/cylinder: 16
sectors/cylinder: 1008
cylinders: 4159
sectors/unit: 4192902

8 partitions:
#        size   offset    fstype   [fsize bsize bps/cpg]
  b:  4192886       16      swap                    
  c:  4192902        0    unused        0     0         # "raw" part, don't edit
```

I'm still getting the previously mentioned errors and when I try
`# tunefs -L swpsrv0 /dev/ada0s5 or ada0s5b`

```
tunefs: /dev/ada0s5: could not read superblock to fill out disk
```


----------

